# Filtering Master List by Unique Values in Filtered List



## jharding (Dec 16, 2022)

I have a spreadsheet with 465K records. There are Group Numbers which group many rows (many rows can have one group number).  

I need to filter by a value in Account Type column as well as Account No column, then take the resulting Group Numbers from that filtered list and filter the main (unfiltered) master list so I get all records for those group numbers.

What would be the best way to achieve this ?


----------



## alansidman (Dec 16, 2022)

> Please upload using XL2BB a sample that is representative of your actual data.  8-10 records only.  Then provide a mock up for those records of what you expect the results to look like.


----------

